# Available Dogs for Adoption - East Coast



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys.. I'm pretty new so I'm not sure if I am in violation of posting rules.

I just created this site the other day in hopes to bring more attention to our available dogs. I volunteer with Virginia German Shepherd Rescue.

If anyone is on facebook, please "like" our page and follow our current events and status updates on the dogs!!!

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue | Facebook

Hope to see you on facebook!


----------

